# Somerset Show Brags



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

We had a wonderful day in Weston super Mare. Both Darwin & Muffin had Red Card Days, gaining Firsts in their Open Classes and all three of their repective side classes  Both got awarded Best of Breed & Premier Certificates. This was Darwins third PC so he is now a GCCF Premier Cat Woohoo!:thumbup:

I also got to be a Judges Steward for the first time (not planned but they were short today so I stepped in & it was great fun).

I also got to meet Ozzy the MC who is gorgeous and VERY big :tongue_smilie:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done Kev, you sure had a great day there, and nice to see you doing your bit for Cat and Country by stewarding ......:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## fluffball (Jun 2, 2011)

wow, so many cards and rosettes, another one having a great day :thumbup:


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Fantastic day! Well done to Darwin and Willow! And you weren't expecting much... Congratulations!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

raggs said:


> Well done Kev, you sure had a great day there, and nice to see you doing your bit for Cat and Country by stewarding ......:thumbup1::thumbup1:


Anything for a free lunch


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Well done to both Darwin and Willow on their specatular day.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Dozymoo said:


> Well done to Darwin and Willow!





Donskie said:


> Well done to both Darwin and Willow on their specatular day.


Willow says "thanks" but she stayed at home and chased flies all day  It was Muffin who was at the show


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

BSH said:


> Willow says "thanks" but she stayed at home and chased flies all day  It was Muffin who was at the show


Many apologies (hides head in shame) :blush:, well done Muffin :thumbup:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats on a great day for your cats, nice to get one red card day, let alone 2 in one day, glad you enjoyed the stewarding, it's great getting all the diferent breeds out isn't it.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Steverags said:


> Congrats on a great day for your cats, nice to get one red card day, let alone 2 in one day, glad you enjoyed the stewarding, it's great getting all the diferent breeds out isn't it.


The stewarding was great fun. May give it a whirl again. I liked the hissing, spitting & growling cats best... All talk and no action LOL :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

BSH said:


> Willow says "thanks" but she stayed at home and chased flies all day  It was Muffin who was at the show


Whoops!  sorry Muffin!  x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations!  and my oh my what a lovely toy Darwin has there  :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic results :thumbup: Congratulations to Darwin and Muffin :thumbsup: Sounds as if you had a fun day with the stewarding too


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Congratulations!  and my oh my what a lovely toy Darwin has there  :lol:


HaHa! Product placement! He was far too tired to play with it though. They both slept the entire day away  They ddn't even join in with a sing song on the way back in the car


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Well done - they are lovely cats! Didn't realise you were you if you know what I mean lol

I was penned nearby with my Selkirks (145) and (159) . We had a good day too...

Softee got the Adult Imperial, Best of Breed and Red Card Day and Schmoo got the neuter Imperial, Best of Breed, 1 x first, 1 x second and Best of Variety British Neuter!

Lovely show and lovely atmosphere


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Soupie said:


> Well done - they are lovely cats! Didn't realise you were you if you know what I mean lol
> 
> I was penned nearby with my Selkirks (145) and (159) . We had a good day too...
> 
> ...


Soupie I did not realise you were you either! Well done on your fantastic day, your cats are outstanding & gorgeous  I loved Schmoo, who was just a few doors up from us. Were you judging/ stewarding the pet section also?

It was a great show, very friendly and relaxed.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you - he is just a big white teddy bear bless him 

No I was tableworking yesterday - thank goodness it did get hot later but I thought they did a great job of keeping it cool and closing early was a bonus!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Soupie said:


> it did get hot later!


It certainly did, and I almost took the fans off the cats for my own use at one point as I was close to passing out  I like cold weather, being from the Highlands


----------

